# Animalese



## Pear (May 9, 2009)

How do they make the animal voices? I've heard someone say they take each letter in the word and play it really quickly and at a high pitch. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Josh (May 9, 2009)

I think so cus when they speak i can hear abit of what they say


----------



## kalinn (May 9, 2009)

ya i think they do.. or like when you type, its really noticable


----------



## Jeremy (May 9, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> How do they make the animal voices? I've heard someone say they take each letter in the word and play it really quickly and at a high pitch. Anyone know if this is true?


Yup, this is true.  It's a good idea because they make it sound different instead of having really fake robot voices trying to speak standard English.


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2009)

Yup. It's true.


----------



## Josefii (May 9, 2009)

True


----------



## djman900 (May 9, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I think so cus when they speak i can hear abit of what they say


this and lol @ ur avi


----------



## Pup101 (May 9, 2009)

Yea i think the same thing.


----------



## Anna (May 9, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> How do they make the animal voices? I've heard someone say they take each letter in the word and play it really quickly and at a high pitch. Anyone know if this is true?


love your avatar :L


----------



## Smarty9911 (May 9, 2009)

They change the pitch and speed for certain animals.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 9, 2009)

ya, cus if u listen carefully, u can hear what they are saying half the time.
but i dont use Animalese for my charecter voices, i use the other one (cant remember what its called)


----------



## Clown Town (May 9, 2009)

ima test this... anyone got a recording of a animal talking? ill slow it down using audacity


----------



## Pear (May 9, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> ya, cus if u listen carefully, u can hear what they are saying half the time.
> but i dont use Animalese for my charecter voices, i use the other one (cant remember what its called)


Bebese?


----------



## fitzy (May 10, 2009)

It's true.


----------



## Sky master (May 10, 2009)

i know lots of things abiut animal crossing
the way they speak is by saying each letter in a word and putting it in


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 10, 2009)

True I have to say, I got a look into how they made the voices once, and if you talk to Blathers you can hear him say "Yes... Yes..." fairly easy.


----------

